# Nikon D5000 bundle for $300 worth it?



## honza (Nov 30, 2013)

My brother is getting rid of his Nikon D5000 camera with kit lens, 55-200 lens, bag, and accessories. Do you guys think it's worth it? The downsides I see are that it is only 12.9 MP and it doesn't do 1080p video. But is it a great enough price to be worth it? I would probably get a 50mm prime lens to go with it. 

As context, I'm mostly interested in stills, with the occasional video of people messing around or on vacation. So maybe iPhone is good enough for that. And I'm usually viewing photos on the computer or tablet and not printing out big shots. Higher MP better for cropping photos, but maybe it's ok.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 30, 2013)

honza said:


> My brother is getting rid of his Nikon D5000 camera with kit lens, 55-200 lens, bag, and accessories. Do you guys think it's worth it? The downsides I see are that it is only 12.9 MP and it doesn't do 1080p video. But is it a great enough price to be worth it? I would probably get a 50mm prime lens to go with it.
> 
> As context, I'm mostly interested in stills, with the occasional video of people messing around or on vacation. So maybe iPhone is good enough for that. And I'm usually viewing photos on the computer or tablet and not printing out big shots. Higher MP better for cropping photos, but maybe it's ok.



Well, if it were me I'd probably go this route:

Nikon D5100 16 2 MP Digital SLR w 18 55mm DX VR Refurbished by Nikon 25478 B 0018208254781 | eBay

The 5100 has better image quality, better low light performance, in camera HDR, in short it's just a whole lot more camera and it's only about $80 more.  So personally that would be the route I'd take.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't buy it for that price, $200 for all that.. maybe, $300..no


----------



## jaomul (Dec 1, 2013)

I think its worth that.  2 lenses and a dslr and bag and accessories. Ya.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 1, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Well, if it were me I'd probably go this route:
> 
> Nikon D5100 16 2 MP Digital SLR w 18 55mm DX VR Refurbished by Nikon 25478 B 0018208254781 | eBay
> 
> The 5100 has better image quality, better low light performance, in camera HDR, in short it's just a whole lot more camera and it's only about $80 more.  So personally that would be the route I'd take.


The D5000 is an OLD camera, I wouldn't get it for more then 100$ and even that just as a second body camera for times when I go to places I would be afraid to take my good camera.
Also the 55-200mm isnt really a good lens.
The camera in the link, the Nikon D5100 is indeed a MUCH better camera and only 80$ extra, that's what I would go for.


----------



## Designer (Dec 1, 2013)

honza; yes, go for it.  I have that camera and it's a good one IMO.  Don't sweat the 12.9 MP, as it's fine.  As to the "great enough price", well, he is after all your brother, so the money is going to a good person.  Is the camera in good condition?  The bag is not worth much, but what other accessories are included?  A used 50mm can be had for around $175 or less.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 1, 2013)

The sensor in the D5000 is nice (same as the D90) but the sensor in the D5100 is much better when concerning ISO and dynamic range. It also, more importantly to me, holds better shadow detail. When I would recover the shadow areas where I wanted they looked like poo smeared on a wall by an angry monkey. I detested it so much I upgraded to the D7000 for that specific reason. Shooting below 1600 ISO is a much more pleasing experience now. I would prefer a refurd'd D5100 over a D5000 knowing what I know now... Or save up for a D5300.


----------



## raventepes (Dec 1, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Nikon D5100 16 2 MP Digital SLR w 18 55mm DX VR Refurbished by Nikon 25478 B 0018208254781 | eBay



If $300 will get you out shooting and you can't come up with the extra $80 for the D5100, posted above, I say go for it. The important thing is getting a camera in your hands..and you can always upgrade later if you feel so inclined.


----------



## hirejn (Dec 1, 2013)

My suggestion is that the D5000 for under $300 is a great deal, as is a used D200. I made a lot of fine prints of 12x18 to 16x24 with the D200, which has 10.2MP. I probably could've gone to 20x30 on some but didn't. Now with the D300 at 12MP, 20x30 would be easy. Unless you plan to make a lot of prints larger than 20x30, having more than 12MP is unnecessary if you shoot well. 

One of the biggest problems with beginners is buying not only more than they need but more than they'll ever use. Understand that the equipment isn't what makes the photographer. A lot of people played with the same ball Michael Jordan played with during a game. Were they as good as Michael Jordan? Would you be? It's not the ball. It's what he friggin' did with it. If you crop correctly in camera, you'll maximize the sensor and have the greatest resolution possible for enlargement. But if your goal is to shoot and then crop a portion out of the main image, you're hurting yourself. Picture the D5000 in your court. What will you do with it? Being honest about that will help you decide what you need.


----------



## honza (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the help. I ended up buying the D5100 from the link from @robbins.photo (thank you!), since I don't really need a big zoom for most of the pictures I take, whereas having in-camera HDR is important for a lot of the outdoor photos (especially in the slot canyons in Southern Utah), as well as overall picture and low light performance. I squeaked in the purchase just in time, it seems, as my order is back ordered and they have taken down the listing on eBay. 

Anyway, im really excited to start honing my skills and learning more, as photography had always interested me. By next summer I'd like to buy a 50mm fast prime lens before our vacation and for portrait photos. Thank you all again!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 1, 2013)

honza said:


> Thank you all for the help. I ended up buying the D5100 from the link from @robbins.photo (thank you!), since I don't really need a big zoom for most of the pictures I take, whereas having in-camera HDR is important for a lot of the outdoor photos (especially in the slot canyons in Southern Utah), as well as overall picture and low light performance. I squeaked in the purchase just in time, it seems, as my order is back ordered and they have taken down the listing on eBay.
> 
> Anyway, im really excited to start honing my skills and learning more, as photography had always interested me. By next summer I'd like to buy a 50mm fast prime lens before our vacation and for portrait photos. Thank you all again!



Congrats Honza - looking forward to seeing you post some of your work.


----------



## goodguy (Dec 1, 2013)

honza said:


> Thank you all for the help. I ended up buying the D5100 from the link from @robbins.photo (thank you!), since I don't really need a big zoom for most of the pictures I take, whereas having in-camera HDR is important for a lot of the outdoor photos (especially in the slot canyons in Southern Utah), as well as overall picture and low light performance. I squeaked in the purchase just in time, it seems, as my order is back ordered and they have taken down the listing on eBay.
> 
> Anyway, im really excited to start honing my skills and learning more, as photography had always interested me. By next summer I'd like to buy a 50mm fast prime lens before our vacation and for portrait photos. Thank you all again!


You absolutely did the right thing, the D5100 is a great camera, the 16MP sensor on it is excellent.
Congrats, enjoy your new camera.


----------

